# Gas tank hole



## FordModelTToo (Oct 7, 2021)

9n/2n gas tanks have a upward blister on the top. Is that supposed to have a hole in it (fuel tank vent?) or do I just have a pinhole that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, with no fuel pump the entire gravity feed system does need to have the fuel tank vented in some way or fuel stops flowing. The best common idea is to just vent through the use of a vented fuel cap so I suspect that you have either a pin hole from rust or a long-ago "farmer fix" for a vacuum forming in the fuel tank from using a non-vented cap. 

If a full fuel tank doesn't leak through that hole I would imagine it's OK - but - if there is even a tiny leak then it needs attention along the lines of a flameless solder job followed by some matching paint or even just a self drilling (and sealed with gasket sealer) sheet metal screw. If even when full the tank doesn't leak through that small hole - well - "If it ain't broke, don't fix it until it is." 

A leaking fuel tank is certainly not something to be taken lightly. - Joe -


----------

